# Crossed The Bar - Joanna Greenlaw/Paul Lintzgy



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

More at this link: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=39056


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Funeral Arrangements Joanna Greenlaw/Paul Lintzgy*

The lady dealing with the affairs of Joanna has provided the following information.

QUOTE

Joanna's funeral will be on Wednesday 18 May at 2 pm in the Margam Crematorium (Swansea).

To find the crematorium take the M4 to the east side of Port Talbot and exit at Junction 38. The crematorium is very near the junction and there will be direction signs. For Satnav the post code is SA13 2NR, and there is a map on Multimap.

Jenny Sabine.

UNQUOTE

Marconi Marine colleagues will be mentioned at the service.


----------

